# Frenchman 'planned attacks during Euro 2016' - Ukraine's SBU



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2016)

Glad they caught this asshole.  Video and photos at link below.



> A Frenchman detained last month with a large cache of arms was planning mass attacks during the Euro 2016 football tournament, which starts on Friday, Ukrainian officials say.
> 
> The man, identified by French media as Gregoire Moutaux, 25, was arrested on the Ukrainian border with Poland.
> 
> ...


----------

